# Pidegon found in woodhaven NY



## Jhammersley (Aug 5, 2016)

sister found bird belonging to Mid-island flight club? brid cant fly or is scared to fly..has a band on both its legs. question i have is do i post birds band info here and see if someone can help me track down the owner or? ive been scrambling the internet trying to find the mid island flight club but i figured is start here


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping the bird. 
Please get the bird contained, if it isn't, in a carrier, cage or dog crate. 

It is domestic and used to being housed and fed. Please provide wild bird seed and fresh drinking water.

If the bird is not flying it is either starved, sick and or injured. 

Please post all the band information. Someone may be able to help locate a club.

Can you post a picture of the bird?*


----------



## Jhammersley (Aug 5, 2016)

yes we have it in a box and its just contempt in staying in the box. we are feeding it and giving it water









looks like one of the tail feathers is messed up...but can still fly a little, but is content inside the box

has both MFC and NPA tags


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*What a beautiful little bird! That is not even a homing pigeon, it is a fancy breed. It might have accidentally gotten out and the owner might be close by..DO not release.

Does the bird have any injuries?

Thanks again for helping the little one. 

Here is the NPA lost bird link (scroll down to NPA): http://npausa.com/customer_service/found_pigeon.html You can email the secretary of the National Pigeon Association. They may be able to find the owner, please make sure to email them the complete band information from both bands. *


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh that's gorgeous. 
Pls don't release as skyeking advised and try contacting the owner through the information posted. The owner must be looking for this little cutie. 
Thanks for helping this needy. Keep us updated.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't keep him in a box, as if he does find his wings, he could get out and get into trouble. Do you have a cage or something that might be better. Maybe a cat carrier?
Poor thing could be dehydrated. Can you offer him a cupful of tepid water with a pinch of sugar and a pinch of salt. Try dipping his beak into it but not over the nostrils. He may drink. May have gotten lost and hasn't been able to find food or water. Should be re-hydrated before being fed any food. He is adorable.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I found this online. It's from an old post on P.T. 
Don't know if it helps or not. He does have the white eyes of the flying flights.

*Mid Island Flight Club*
The Mid Island Flight Club is the only dedicated Flying Flight club in existance as far as I know. We are over 50 members and growing daily. We are all about making the Flying Flight one of the best flying and showing breeds around.
We have three annual shows a year while many of us participate in larger shows such as the he Big Apple Show held in Westchester.
This year is our 35th year in existance and we will be doing a special show for that event. We will also be participating in a show featuring Mike Tyson and his pigeons for Animal Planet.
Anybody wishing to know more about our club or Flying Flights please feel free to contact me at [email protected] 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f13/mid-island-flight-club-46331.html


----------

